# What do you wear at night?



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

Just curious... starting to wonder if I'm weird, even for MDC


----------



## myhoneyswife (Apr 30, 2005)

Depends on the temp- anything from nothing to sweats and a sweat shirt. Often just pj bottoms, makes for easier nursing.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

Nothing.







I can't stand feeling clothes wrinkled under me, and I hate the feel of tight clothes so they are out, too. So I am a naked sleeper.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Nothing...I can't stand sleeping in clothes, I feel like I get tangled in them. If it's really cold maybe boxer shorts and a t-shirt.


----------



## FreeSpiritMama (Oct 22, 2003)

Nothing or PJ bottoms if its really cold


----------



## Dael (Jan 1, 2007)

A Shirt and panties or sometimes just panties lol


----------



## dakotamidnight (May 25, 2006)

nada for me, and depending on the chill anywhere from just a diaper to a sleeper for DD. Most of the time it's a sleeper since she likes to be super toasty or she won't sleep.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Nothing unless AF is in town, then I'll wear underwear


----------



## ani'smama (Nov 12, 2004)

Usually a tank top or t-shirt and underwear. If it is very cold, flannel pj bottems as well.


----------



## LelanisMom1 (Dec 9, 2006)

A big t-shirt and panties. I don't sleep with a bra incase the girls need to nurse.


----------



## mimid (Dec 29, 2004)

I guess I'm the weird one...I wear pjs!


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

I dont care if it is 20 degrees INSIDE... I cannot cannot cannot sleep in clothes. I get tangled when I try to roll over. I love my down comforter and 700 tread count sheets!!!


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks. I already feel better. I usually sleep nude, but sometimes I wear underwear as DD likes to kick while she nurses







and her feet are about crotch level














:


----------



## clavicula (Apr 10, 2005)

panties


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I voted other. Shirt and underwear.

-Angela


----------



## formerluddite (Nov 16, 2006)

t-shirt so my shoulders don't freeze while nursing. sometimes sweatpants if i was planning to get back up and then fell asleep before the kids. then the pants get tossed the next time i wake.


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

pj's, and a hat in the winter.


----------



## Hatteras Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

I voted other. Just a bra and panties unless I'm really cold then I'll put on a t-shirt.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

With dd I continued to sleep nekked







but after having ds I started to wear my gown to bed (i voted fully covered pj's) the main reason is because ds likes to curl up in a ball while nursing/sleeping and he kept putting his foot in my crotch







and that was really uncomfortable when he got "tangled" up IKWIM.


----------



## rjruiz_415 (Dec 5, 2006)

i wear a bra and panties- i am scared of squirting bm all over the place


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I wear these superlong tshirt nightshirts that I get from Lands End. I own like ten of them, and they're the only thing I'm comfortable sleeping in. Some of them are worn to the point that they have holes...







Anyway, when the twins arrive I'm gonna cut slits in some of the rattier ones, for nighttime nursing.


----------



## salmontree (Mar 29, 2004)

I voted other. Another tee-shirt and underwear person here. Although i will, on occasion go with sweatpants and long sleeve shirt if it's really cold out..but that doesn't happen too often lately.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Pajamas. I *hate* having my legs touch each other when I'm in bed. I think it's because I tend to get eczema.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

I wear a tank top, then a long sleeved shirt, and PJ bottoms. (Picked other.)


----------



## MamaHippo (Dec 4, 2004)

tank top/camisole and panties. cant stand sleeping in more.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

When it's cold, cotton capri yoga pants and cotton fitted t.

When it's hot, fitted t and boxers.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

another t-shirt underwear sleeper







My arms get too cold without some sort of shirt on

tara


----------



## amanda_jo (Nov 4, 2005)

Bra (or tank) and panties here.
Except for right now, I'm in a tee, bra, and pants...but that is because DH can't handle the postpartum "wait" unless I am fully covered!


----------



## aiccerb (Dec 25, 2006)

Quote:

With dd I continued to sleep nekked but after having ds I started to wear my gown to bed (i voted fully covered pj's) the main reason is because ds likes to curl up in a ball while nursing/sleeping and he kept putting his foot in my crotch and that was really uncomfortable when he got "tangled" up IKWIM.










I voted "other"...panties (for above mentioned reason







) and t-shirt so shoulders dont get cold nursing.


----------



## goosysmom (May 28, 2005)

shirt and panties...sometimes a nightie..depends on how cold the house is..


----------



## Tattiana (Feb 17, 2006)

Before dd, nothing. I don't like clothes at night, either, but dd kicks (as others mentioned) as well as gropes, pinches and scratches. For my own protection, I have to wear something.







: DH can't wait until I don't have to wear stuff at night. He tells me regularly.


----------



## MomToKandE (Mar 11, 2006)

Pre-babies it was often just panties when the weather was warm. When dd was born I had to wear a bra to hold nursing pads in place, otherwise I'd wake up in a puddle. I started wearing long sleeve shirts to bed when she started co-sleeping because I couldn't put my arms under the covers and my upper body was cold!

Now it's usually PJ shorts and a t-shirt.


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

I range from nothing to DH's flannel pants and a long sleeved shirt. Both DH and DD put off the heat, so I often end up in just the shirt. It's a pretty light weight stretchy shirt from the Gap. My arms and shoulders get cold if I don't wear anything on top.


----------



## Aeress (Jan 25, 2005)

nothing usually. I don't like to be bunched up but sometimes I will wear a camisol and undies. I never got the hang of nursing in bed so when I nursed I always wore jams becuase I would get cold.


----------



## Silvercrest79 (Jan 20, 2004)

Silky nightgown only here. I absolutely cannot STAND to stick to the sheets and the silky night gown takes care of that! I wear them bigger so there is extra room in the arms and that is the "access".


----------



## Venice Mamacita (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm a little embarassed to admit that I still wear a ribbed cotton maternity tank top from Gap and maternity underwear to sleep in . . . DS is 3y8m, and these remain the most comfy stuff I own. DS still cosleeps and nurses right before sleep and immediately upon waking, _and_ he's very warm-blooded so I stay nice & warm all night even when it's cold. It's also his favorite thing for me to wear, and will actually ask me to put on my "purple pjs" (the tank is lavender) if I try something else.

I wonder how many other moms out there are still secretly wearing their old maternity clothes . . . ?


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ledzepplon* 
Pajamas. I *hate* having my legs touch each other when I'm in bed.

Me too! If it's too hot for pants I'll put the sheet or my nightgown between my legs. Now, when it's cold (it's often in the 50s in the bedroom by the time the woodstoves die down in the morning) and I'm nursing, I wear flannel bottoms and a long sleeve t-shirt.


----------



## sweetpea333 (Jul 2, 2005)

i wear a t shirt and underwear, never long sleeves tho, and nothing tight!!... once i forgot to wear underwear and dd kept pulling up my nighty and tickling my bum with her toes in her sleep all nite!!







: i never forgot again


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

an old t-shirt


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

I am a very warm sleeper so I do a combination of all of those things. It isn't unusual for me to go to bed in pants and a shirt and wake up in only pants or only undies. Normally I don't go totally naked but sometimes I will.


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

I voted other. Tank and shorts. Sometimes tank and undies.


----------



## babywolverine (Jun 13, 2006)

other-another shirt/skivvies wearer.


----------



## rowansmomCT (Jun 19, 2006)

I can't imagine sleeping naked. 1. I hate my body 2. I hate the feel like everything is lose and just flapping around

I love to wear shorts and tank to bed


----------



## Silvercrest79 (Jan 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rowansmomCT* 
I can't imagine sleeping naked. 1. I hate my body 2. I hate the feel like everything is lose and just flapping around...









:


----------



## kissum (Apr 15, 2006)

It varies, but anything from full pjs to totally naked. Usually naked, but I am starting to have some crotch kicking issues.
I like to sleep topless though because that means that my dd can easily nurse at night without me having to do much, often I will wake up, notice she is nursing, and go back to sleep.
I think topless sleeping saves my sanity.


----------



## BennyPai (Jul 22, 2005)

Other: Usually a loose-fitting t-shirt & panties. THere have been nights of frequent nursing that I've ditched the top, of course.







It's amazing how much a plain old comfortable shirt can feel like a straight-jacket when you're groggy and struggling.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm another one that cannot sleep with any clothes on, well undies are okay but no shirt or bottoms... it would drive me nuts and make nursing difficult.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I don't wear anything. sometimes socks, if it's cold, but those usually get kicked off at some point. I hate sleeping with clothes on.


----------



## BabyBearsMummy (Jan 27, 2006)

Its cold enough that with the lighter bedding and my tendancy to want to be very warm to sleep I sleep in Pj top and bottoms with some light weight blankets. Average winite night is probibly around -15 or less here and we are in a basement suite.


----------



## LookMommy! (Jun 16, 2002)

T-shirt (usually dh's) and sweat pants. Also sweat shirt if it is cold. Summer, T-shirt and panties. I like having clothes on in case there is a middle of the night emergency (during the war this summer I went to bed with shoes on one night so I could run to the shelter if needed) or whatever. Also, I can go straight to my exercise class this way and shower afterwards. Of course, dh hates this arrangement.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

It depends.
On cold nights I wear long underwear. On warm nights I go naked.
For a long time I had to wear a shirt or sports bra to bed because we'd nightweaned and having my breasts out in the open kept luring Denali into temptation, LOL!


----------



## pixilixi (Jun 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ecoteat* 
Me too! If it's too hot for pants I'll put the sheet or my nightgown between my legs. Now, when it's cold (it's often in the 50s in the bedroom by the time the woodstoves die down in the morning) and I'm nursing, I wear flannel bottoms and a long sleeve t-shirt.

Me three! (DH reckons I'm strange for this - now I can tell him it's not just me!) At the very least, I have to wear boxer shorts - and we also have the crotch kicking happening here









Baggy old t-shirt unless it's a big nursing night (teething etc).

Brooke


----------



## vermonttaylors (May 17, 2005)

nada. I HATE the feeling of bunched-up pjs.







:


----------



## bendmom (Sep 4, 2003)

I have always slept with just undies, dh too. But that was with ds #1 and he was okay with covers on him. As he got older I switched to a Hanna longsleeved cotton gown my mil bought me. Ds#2 kicks all the blankets off and I end up freezing, so it's fully covered for me again







:


----------



## Yippy! (Jan 2, 2007)

pj's, which is a tank top and flannel pants. I have to get up and pee once a night, can't imagine flashing my grandpa down the hall if he gets up too!


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

i love my comfy cozy flannel jammies.

in the summer, i wear light cotton ones, though.


----------



## mama2toby (Jul 14, 2005)

I voted other. Usually it's t-shirt and underwear for me.


----------



## fireshifter (Sep 2, 2005)

Shirt and undies


----------



## Wolfcat (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm usually a naked sleeper, but DS likes to do the climbing kick thing (he kicks like he's trying to climb up to the breast). I wear underwear just to keep from getting more of painful kick, kwim?


----------



## mcng (Oct 17, 2006)

t-shirt and undies


----------



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

i used to wear nothing, but once when i was still cosleeping with my eldest who at the time was about 2, i woke up with his toes in my vagina and was really creeped out. since then i always sleep with panties.


----------



## clane (Aug 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Poot* 
Nothing unless AF is in town, then I'll wear underwear


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Venice Mamacita* 
I wonder how many other moms out there are still secretly wearing their old maternity clothes . . . ?









*Lots*. I never really bothered with maternity night clothes, and the pants don't fit anymore, but the tops tend to be easy to lift to nurse.

BTW I sleep in a t-shirt and pj bottoms in the morning when its chilly I will use the matching pj top as a jacket over the t-shirt. I once tried going topless to make nursing easier but DS twiddled my nipples, stuck his fingers in my bellybutton and when he tried to latch on usually it wasn't to the right spot.


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

When I was still night nursing dd, I would sleep in a bra and underwear and sometimes pj bottoms. Now that dd is night weaned, I sleep in full pjs.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

shirt and undies.


----------



## DQMama (Mar 21, 2006)

I wear a long sleeved top and undies. My arms freeze because I don't like to be under the covers--I'm afraid they'll cover up dd's face. But my legs are toasty warm under the covers.

The top has to be super tight because I'm afraid a loose top will fall down and cover dd's face while she's nursing. Luckily I have some tight tops from my college days









Yes, dd is a year old, and yes, I'm still paranoid about sleep safety. She's really tiny though and has reflux so I just worry about her in general.


----------



## CrunchyCate (Jul 9, 2005)

Sports bra (I would leak if I was free), t-shirt, underwear, and shorts. I have a hard time sleeping naked, but pj's are too much for me.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Comfy t-shirt! I used to wear panties, but when DS would nurse he would stick his little feet in my panties which would drive me nuts, so I nixed the panties.


----------



## tatangel19 (Sep 16, 2006)

Everybody in my house sleeps nekkid except the baby. She wears a diaper and whatever else is appropriate for the chill


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

I sleep in yoga pants or capri length PJ bottoms and a T-shirt. Dh sleeps in PJ shorts (no shirt) and dd sleeps in PJs.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

I sleep in full pajamas but I keep the top open for nursing. I can't wear a nightgown or sleep nude or bottomless because I end up with baby feet twisting and pinching the "hair down there."







OUCH. And I can't sleep in underwear, it totally skeeves me out and makes me feel icky. It has to be loose fitting pj bottoms.


----------



## Primigravida (May 7, 2006)

Nothing.
Matter of fact....I don't wear clothes in the house anyway.









I guess I'll have to clothe my nekkid'ness when he gets about 1.


----------



## ipfree (Oct 4, 2006)

Nude here. I do get kicked in the crotch sometimes when I forget to put a pillow to protect my private area. My ds kicks me and hooks his toes which is quite painful. But, I can't sleep with anything on ... years and years of habit. Even if it's freezing I just pull the down comforter up up up.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

usually a pair of flannel pants or fleece workout pants "borrowed" from DH and a flannel shirt, sometimes with a t shirt under the flannel one. (it's coooooold at night in our house! and like a few pp, I hate having my legs "rub" during the night.)

during the summer I wear boxer shorts and a t shirt. (easy to nurse, comfy, and keeps the sweat away)

Dh usually wears something similar to me, and dd wears footed pjs in the winter and some sort of little tshirt thing in the summer.


----------



## Cloth4Colin (Dec 12, 2004)

When we were living in our apartment, I'd wear tons and tons of layers this time of year since we didn't have any heat...DS looked a lot like the Michelan Man as well...LOL! Now that we live with my parents, we have heat and I've found we get really hot at night - we are totally not used to being THIS warm...being pregnant, most times it's just a sleep bra and unders, maybe a tee of DH's. DS has become a super sweater and likes to just be in a tee and cotton pants.


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

all nakey unless, as some pp have said, i have my period. i am just too lazy to even have to pull up a shirt when nightnursing. plus, i find shirts and pj pants ride up and bother me (sensory issues).


----------



## LambQueen (Mar 20, 2003)

Brooks brother's mens XL t shirt that DH got for free, the cotton is super soft I love it.


----------



## emelsea (Jun 21, 2005)

I wear a t-shirt and shorts or PJ bottoms.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

I have to wear some sort of pants to bed. I have mainly yoga pants, but I've got one pair of abercrombie cotton track pants that are my fave and after a few years are getting holes all over them. I literally can not fall asleep if I don't have some sort of sweat pant on. This used to drive my x husband crazy, as he always wanted me to sleep naked and I couldn't stand how that felt!

I can't sleep with a top on. I got used to sleeping topless when DS was nursing, he could just roll over and latch on and I wouldn't even wake up. He's 4 and hasn't nursed in over 2 years, but I still can't sleep with a top on!


----------



## Brenda2005 (Mar 10, 2005)

Tshirt and shorts or a nursing nightie once in a while


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Usually topless, its just easier for nursing.


----------

